# Rescued-Cape May Court House, NJ, Shelter-Beautiful THOR needs Help!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got a reply*

I got a reply from one of the rescues, Lana, at Shore Hearts.
Here is what she said:
I spoke to the shelter and they have numerous phone interest and 1 adopt application on him, so not going the rescue route. 
Lana

***So if anyone is interested in adopting THOR, please call the shelter!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lana*

Lana of Shorehearts will call in a few days to make sure this boy is safe!!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

SO glad he has interest, because I would be so tempted to take him....he's even local......but my husband would not be so happy with me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debra*

Debra

It's not a sure thing he will be adopted, but if your Hubby isn't on board, it wouldn't be a good idea!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thor is gorgeous. I hope he gets a great home really soon. He looks like my previous Golden, Lucky. I need to stop looking at those pictures. I can't and don't know anyone who could.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

I know what you mean about looking!!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

According to the FB Big Fluffy Dogs page, he was adopted- yay!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debra*

Debra

I am going to look at that page now! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Fluffy Dog Rescue on Facebook

You're welcome!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oops, it was Friends of Golden Retrievers on FB that posted he was adopted- not Big Fluffy Dog. But Big Fluffy Dog is a great FB page to follow, too. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debra*

Debra

That's o.k.!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just send you a message but not sure if it went through. I really have to stop looking at the rescues, because we're at our one-dog limit, as set by my husband. Of course, what he doesn't know is that I slipped my phone # to the owner of Max, Winter's "puppy obedience classmate". Those two adore one another, and Max's owner made comments that she he wasn't what she thought he would be (sigh). I said, "if you ever give him up, call me" and she said, "okay, I will". My husband would freak out, but the kids would be so happy, LOL- they love Max.


----------

